# standorte verbinden



## herbertthaler (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen wie man zwei oder mehrere standorte miteinander verbindet?
was benötigt man dazu?
wie lösen firmen das heutzutage?
und wie kann man diese verbindung sicher machen?

ich weiß, viele frage die man wohl mit einem buch beantworten könnte.
bin trotzdem über jeden rat dankbar. auch wenn nur eine frage beantwortet wird.

danke
herbert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2005)

Das Stichwort dazu ist VPN. Was soviel wie Virtual Private Network bedeutet.
Darueber lassen sich einzelne Standorte ueber eine verschluesselte Verbindung verbinden (bloedes Ende).
Ausserdem ist es auch moegliche, dass sich Roadwarrior (also Mitarbeiter im Aussendienst mit Laptop in der Tasche) sich auch verbinden und auf's LAN zugreifen. Natuerlich auch verschluesselt.
Die sicherste Methode das zu realisieren ist meiner Meinung nach ueber X509-Zertifikate.

Erstmal genug Info?


----------



## imweasel (17. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich denke mal das es auch eine Frage der Distanz und des Budget ist.

Wenn zwischen den Standorten nur ein paar Meter liegen tut es WLAN, Richtfunk o.ä.

Liegt mehr dazwischen, dann kann man wie oben schon erwähnt VPN nutzen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist (wenn auch nicht die billigste) ist eine Leased-Line (z.B.ATM oder MPLS von T-Com oder anderen Carrier). Sowas nutzen wir z.B. für Aussenstellen im Ausland.


----------

